
The Instant Shutdown - devirkahan
http://www.thegeekscompanion.com/home/keystrokes-the-instant-shutdown.html
======
moe
Gonna try this out when WindowServer freezes up next time.

------
jakejake
cool shortcut - let's see if I remember it the next time I restart!

------
ruethewhirled
dont have an eject button on my macbook air!

~~~
hornbaker
You should. It's either the top right, or top second from right, as this
picture shows:
[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/10/macboo...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/10/macbook-
air-power-mockup-comparison.jpg)

~~~
chrisrhoden
And yet, we do not.
[http://images.apple.com/macbookair/images/design_multitouch....](http://images.apple.com/macbookair/images/design_multitouch.jpg)

